

Ask HN: What are the best light-weight CSS frameworks? - secos


======
bzalasky
If you're looking for light-weight Sass frameworks, you might like
Thoughtbot's mixins and libraries.

\- Bourbon (bourbon.io, like Compass but lighter)

\- Neat (neat.bourbon.io, grid framework via mixins)

\- Bitters (bitters.bourbon.io, scaffold styles and file structure)

\- Refills (refills.bourbon.io, example components built with all of the
above)

I've used these in multiple projects and I wouldn't switch back to Bootstrap
or Foundation, which end up adding tons of unused styles to projects, and IMO,
get in the way. The advantage to Bourbon, etc... is that you have much more
control over the structure of your Sass and what specifically you need. If
you're looking for out of the box UI, Refills gives you something to work
with, but honestly, I think it's tailored towards developers that are building
custom interfaces.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Bootstrap and Zurb foundation are probably the most popular these days.

If you're looking for something super light weight and responsive you might
also want to check out getSkeleton.com

PureCss.io is also nice if you're looking for modular options.

~~~
NewsReader42
He said "Lightweight"

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
ah...

[cowers in shame]

...my bad.

------
brickcap
I like simple grid. Just a simple grid system as the name suggests. Less than
1kb minified.

[http://thisisdallas.github.com/Simple-
Grid/](http://thisisdallas.github.com/Simple-Grid/)

------
0172
UIKit ([http://getuikit.com/](http://getuikit.com/)) is my personal favourite.
Pure ([http://purecss.io/](http://purecss.io/)) is nice too.

------
avinassh
Yahoo Pure.

Most of the time I don't need those fancy features of Twitter Bootstrap and
Pure has been my go to default.

